# Maple Workbench off Craigslist with Issues



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I just bought a maple workbench off craigslist. It came with a big Wilton woodworker 4 x 10 vise. 

My problem is they used some kind of quick disconnect connectors and one is missing. I have included pictures. Does anybody know where I can find one of these?

I need to lower the bench 2 1/2 inches so I need to do work on it. It is going to be my out feed table for my table saw. I figured this was a cheap way to get solid maple. I guess the vise will go up for sale. It sure is heavy.

This workbench was built to be moved I guess as you pull the slats out and remove 4 lag bolts and it comes apart.
It might be good to have an out feed table which can be put away sometimes.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

*wiltontools.com*

It looks like Wilton has been around since 1941...have you tried contacting them directly?


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

The quick disconnect connectors are not Wilton. They are used for the slats to connect the legs together. Maybe small bed rails? I don't know.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Woodworker.com: Optimizephrase If

Bed Hardware - Woodcraft.com

Can't find one exactly like yours, but these two might be a starting point. Only other option would be heavy duty cross dowels.

Looks like that could be a fun project!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

These type connectors are common for joining pieces like that. I used them to attach the trestle to my bench. Buy HighPoint Bed Bolt 4-piece at Woodcraft.com


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

This looks very similar.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like with your help I have been able to find a replacement part.


I have another issue where some of the 2 1/2 inch maple boards are separating a little. What can I fill these little cracks with? In the old days I would use Elmer's epoxy which took 24 hours to harden. Michael's hobby store has a resin that might work. 

I was thinking I would fill in the cracks and then plane the top a little to clean it up. And then maybe cover with some diluted shellac for finish. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Dan_ (Aug 28, 2009)

In general, I wouldn't use a finish that makes the workbench slick, but if you're using it as an out feed table , slick would be good. Was the top linseed oiled before? I'd suspicious that shellac would adhere


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cover it hardboard and wax the hardboard...


----------



## Dan_ (Aug 28, 2009)

Or formica type laminate


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I like the look of the maple. So how do I make it slick? Will linseed oil and wax make it slick? 

I ordered the hardware. I am going to keep the workbench so it comes apart and can be stored easily if I need to use the room.

I lowered the legs to match my table saw height. This is keeping me busy.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> I like the look of the maple. So how do I make it slick? Will linseed oil and wax make it slick?
> 
> I ordered the hardware. I am going to keep the workbench so it comes apart and can be stored easily if I need to use the room.
> 
> I lowered the legs to match my table saw height. This is keeping me busy.


furniture wax and increase the slickness/hardness/wearability by adding
Carnauba wax and buffing the bejesus out of it...
or find paste wax w/ the Carnauba wax already in it....

remember...
no silicone allowed...


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

How fine of sand paper should I go? Is 220 fine enough before I add the Carnauba wax. Can I get Carnauba wax at Walmart?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> How fine of sand paper should I go? Is 220 fine enough before I add the Carnauba wax. Can I get Carnauba wax at Walmart?


I'd stop at 100/120 so the grain doesn't close up...
not only at WallyWorld... at Ace, any big box, target, woodcraft, dollar store, big lots and a few other stores too...

Johnson's paste wax for your tables and tools... 
You can add Briwax, Black Bison, Behlen, Trewax and Mohawk to the list of acceptable waxes...
If they contain Carnauba wax they will finish harder and be longer wearing/lasting...
You can even add more Carnauba if you want...

Carnauba Wax | Park Beekeeping

Wax applied to a warm surface is a big plus...
Mechanical polishing over hand buffing is way better.. (elcheapo car buffer or a wool bonnet on your ROS)...
Polishing is what makes the wax work to it's fullest...
More polishing.. Better results...

above all.. make sure it DOES NOT contain silicone...

Wax clean up/removal/thinning is done w/ mineral spirits...
A pound of wax should last way more than a decade maybe even well into the second...
Put it on any tool table surface you have...
Great for plane soles too... 
To melt/soften the wax put the container of wax in hot water but not submerged...

Carnauba wax, sometimes also referred to as palm wax or Brazil wax, is a kind of wax that is made from the extracts of palm leaves. These leaves are found on the plant ‘Copernicia prunifera’, a short plant that is usually found in Brazil, especially in the states of Ceara, Rio Grande do Norte and Piaui. Also known as the ‘Queen of waxes’, it is found in yellowish or brownish flakes.

Stick w/ your silicone-less furniture paste wax and avoid possible contamination of your project...
if the wax is intended for automotive/marine use you can bet your bippy it has silicone in it...
endust, pledge, orange xxxx, polish. swiffer, lemon oil and most liqids will be ate w/ silicone...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> sure can:


you mad at or got something against Lee???


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

is that not pure carnuba wax?


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a can of Johnson's wax which I use on my cast iron tops. So I guess I am good to go.

I will use 120 grit sand paper and then apply the wax. I think I have something I can use for a buffer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> is that not pure carnuba wax?


not by a long shot...
says the MSDS...
Kerosene, Naphtha, clay, alkylate, turps some other stuff and Mothers says silicone...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> I have a can of Johnson's wax which I use on my cast iron tops. *So I guess I am good to go.*
> 
> I will use 120 grit sand paper and then apply the wax. I think I have something I can use for a buffer.


that you are...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> not by a long shot...
> says the MSDS...
> Kerosene, Naphtha, clay, alkylate, turps some other stuff and Mothers says silicone...



good enough for me.... post pulled


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> good enough for me.... post pulled


would it be better that the new bodies knew to leave Mother's wax out of the shop and save it for their trucks/boats/cars...


----------



## waynecochran (Aug 2, 2011)

vandykes.com has cast iron bed rail fasteners that look like the ones you have.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes I was going to order from Vandykes.com. I had trouble figuring dimensions for bed rails plus they had the female part around backwards or maybe it was different than what I had.

I ordered from paxtonhardware.com. They had the cast iron bed rails laid out with dimensions real well. It was easy for me to match up. I have never ordered from paxtonhardware.com hope it works out well.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Well the top is sanded with the first coat of BLO on it and mostly wiped off. The wet part in the tray has not been wiped. I sanded up to 100 grit. The top felt rough to my hand so I used 150 to sand it some more. I did not have any 120 grit. The 150 grit made it so much smoother that I had to use 240 grit. The top now is very smooth with 1 coat of BLO. When I wax it I should be good to go for a smooth outfeed table. 

The only thing about BLO is it adds a little yellow. I really like shellac on maple. It is clearer and makes the maple pop more. Though the shellac is probably not a good choice for a workbench outfeed table.

There are a few battle scares but I chose to leave them rather than cut the wood deeper.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice rebirth..


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes. I bet this workbench is 50 years old or more considering the style.

The wood is also very old. There is quilted patterns in some of it. Way too expensive to use for a workbench now days.


----------

